# Help with car choice please.



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

I am not a driver yet and may not end up doing it after all. But I have been lurking here for about a month learning and signed up a week or so ago to make it easier to browse the forum. 

I know Uber don't take Crown Vic's from what I have read. I also know my market accepts 2005 and newer or the 10 year rule. However I just read they do not like sedans, which I am assumining the poster meant large sedans, in general. 

Here's the question. I possibly have a chance to buy a low mile 2008 Chevy Impala for cheap. Do they accept this car?

Thank you.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

The best advice of all is do not buy a car for Uber.
The rates are decent there today: $.35/$1.65, but allow every other city to teach a lesson: it will not last.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

I should have said this will not just be for Uber. It will also be my personal car. I am just not into paying new price for a car because I have been debt free for 20 years.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

If you are picking up a car independent of Uber, you have my blessing.

Proven reliability and fuel efficiency should be your focus for X.
Watch out for local regulations that may limit car selection the future.
i.e. Here in Miami, there is a draft in county commission that would limit vehicles to being 5 year old. Has Uber warned anyone? 
Of course not, the notice will come as you are being deactivated after is passes.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Might have just answered my own question. While looking around some more I see it says on our markets price page " sample vehicles Toyota Corolla Honda Civic Chevrolet Impala" so should be good I guess. Thanks


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

PNWuber said:


> Might have just answered my own question. While looking around some more I see it says on our markets price page " sample vehicles Toyota Corolla Honda Civic Chevrolet Impala" so should be good I guess. Thanks


Yeah, one of my first Uber rides was in an Impala, or Malibu; something like that. No problem.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Yea, I hear Ya. Our city ordinance here is 10 years also, same as Uber. This ordinance was passed quite awhile ago as people were complaining of old Taxi cars. 

I would be updating from my all purpose mini van, which I love as it does everything for me but it is a 1991 and I suppose something newer would be good  I just have to pay cash for it as I detest car payments and won't take the hit of a new car whether or not I Uber.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a car payment right now, financing is pretty cheap with good credit today. 
You could do under 3% doing your homework.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Nothing wrong with a car payment right now, financing is pretty cheap with good credit today.
> You could do under 3% doing your homework.


Yea, I will pass. To nice not owing anybody anything.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

PNWuber said:


> Yea, I will pass. To nice not owing anybody anything.


The only vehicle I bought new was a 2006 Honda CBR1000 motorcycle for 10 grand. 170 mph of pure fun. Open the throttle all the way in any gear and it was "holy shit, how the hell is this thing legal!?" acceleration. No point in trying to buy a fast car after a bike like that; no car under $500k would try to pull your arms out of their sockets like that machine did.


----------



## Rockpilot (Jan 1, 2015)

PNWuber said:


> I am not a driver yet and may not end up doing it after all. But I have been lurking here for about a month learning and signed up a week or so ago to make it easier to browse the forum.
> 
> I know Uber don't take Crown Vic's from what I have read. I also know my market accepts 2005 and newer or the 10 year rule. However I just read they do not like sedans, which I am assumining the poster meant large sedans, in general.
> 
> ...


Check out drive uber nyc they have a list of all cars that qualify


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

PNWuber said:


> I am not a driver yet and may not end up doing it after all. But I have been lurking here for about a month learning and signed up a week or so ago to make it easier to browse the forum.
> 
> I know Uber don't take Crown Vic's from what I have read. I also know my market accepts 2005 and newer or the 10 year rule. However I just read they do not like sedans, which I am assumining the poster meant large sedans, in general.
> 
> ...


I drive a 05 Impala for uber X and it works well. 21-22 mpg and lots of positive comments on room and comfort. You could probably pick one up for 4 grand these days. Mine has 177k miles and still runs great.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> I drive a 05 Impala for uber X and it works well. 21-22 mpg and lots of positive comments on room and comfort. You could probably pick one up for 4 grand these days. Mine has 177k miles and still runs great.


That's good to hear. Of course I would like better MPG but I love those cars for how comfy they are. Plus I may be getting an O8 with 86k for 4000.00 cash. Just have to keep my fingers crossed I can get it. Their still "deciding"


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

PNWuber said:


> That's good to hear. Of course I would like better MPG but I love those cars for how comfy they are. Plus I may be getting an O8 with 86k for 4000.00 cash. Just have to keep my fingers crossed I can get it. Their still "deciding"


An 08 for 4k is a good deal. The mpg on mine is better when driving for personal reasons, but for uber it comes down with all the stop n go/ idling.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

It's been proven that the best uberx car is a prius. New or used it doesn't matter.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

grUBBER said:


> It's been proven that the best uberx car is a prius. New or used it doesn't matter.


True a hybrid would be a great choice, but it's hard to find one in good condition that can be picked up for less than 5k. I used to finance/lease cars for years until I found out how great no car payments can be. Besides accelerating depreciation on a late model car doesn't make sense for the rates uber X is paying.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I drive a corolla no complaints from customers, actually get a few compliments as it had way more back seat head room then most chevy's


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

The prius is the best period for Uber X. Great gas, more room than you are used to due to folding seats and hatch, good resale and low maintenance costs. Also depending where you live you can use the HOV lanes even when alone. Also my son is 6'5" and fits fine.

I am curious and have a question for Uber XL and Uber Select drivers that receive requests for both categories on your partner app. What percentage of requests that you get are paying the higher XL or Select rate? I am trying to find out if it is worth buying a used minivan or nicer car for those categories.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

I recommend to anyone the Mazda CX-5. I get 35/gallon. Has lots of room (mid-size SUV) but handles like a car.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)




----------

